# convert mp3 to cda??



## spidy2002 (Jun 21, 2002)

please suggest good program for mp3 to .cda conversion.

thanx.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

have a look at this:

http://download.com.com/3000-2140-10123488.html?tag=lst-0-1

There are many more here:

http://download.com.com/3120-20-0.html?qt=mp3+to+cda&tg=dl-2001

Regards

eddie


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

db PowerAmp Music Converter 9.0


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

I use Nero for burning, and it automatically converts mp3 files to CDA by default. If you want to burn a disk with mp3s on it, you have to select for it manually...


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

As brushmaster1 already posted *Nero* is the one... Very good. All you have to do is drag and drop the files and click a button to burn the mp3s to Audio cd format.

This was the program that I used earlier. But now with Nero nothing more is needed.

Mp3CdMaker


----------



## spidy2002 (Jun 21, 2002)

thanx guys


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

So is the thread solved?


----------

